# Survival > Bushcraft Medicine >  Diahrea................

## FVR

Read today, that you can peel off some oak bark, pulverize some of it, leave some big chunks, add water and boil for 15 minutes.

Drink like tea and it will take away your diahrea and also is good for mouth sores.

May need to try this, well, I really don't want to have to..............

----------


## HOP

FVR i was just reading my copy of Camp and Trail Methods and Kreps advised mixing flour and cinnamon with water and occasionally taking a dose of astringent. I guess the cinnamon is in case you have and accident it helps disguise the smell.

----------


## Rick

There are a number of plants that help with diarrhea. 

Stinging Nettle is a great one. Boil the leaves in water to remove the sting. Drink small doses of the "tea" to alleviate the problem. An added benefit is the boiled leaves are vitamin rich and edible. 

Bracken Fern can also be made into a tea using the roots. Good for stomach cramps, too. 

Wild Strawberry tea from the leaves as well as Cattail tea from the crushed roots. 

American Mountain Ash tea from the inner bark and American Elm tea from the whole bark. 

I hadn't heard about Oak before.

----------


## snakeman

blackberry root bark tea is good too for it.

----------


## crashdive123

The effects of diarrhea can be deadly (dehydration).  That's why I always have some imodium in my kits.

----------


## wareagle69

ok frank first off ask rick if he has tried any of those when he had the trots.
problem is with all these remedies is that back in the day when people was writing these books is that they are human and it seems were trying to out do one another seems like a rose hip could cure anything back then i am always very skeptical about these remedies i would talk to an herbalist first

----------


## HOP

I have a buddy who ate some raw ginsing and it gave him the squirts . We have a few herbalist around here but their stuff comes in dime bags LOL

----------


## crashdive123

sooooooooo - it may not cure the squirts, but you won't really care. :Big Grin:

----------


## nell67

> I have a buddy who ate some raw ginsing and it gave him the squirts . We have a few herbalist around here but their stuff comes in dime bags LOL


 never had that problem with ginseng!

----------


## HOP

Nell he ate it right after he dug it up .

----------


## tacmedic

The most important thing about stopping diarrhea is trying to identify what is causing you to have it, then you can find a remedy that will most effectively stop it.  Taking all the remedies in the world won't help if you are continuing to drink contaminated water, or are intolerant of inulin ;the starch found in jerusalem artichoke tubers, and continue to eat them anyway.  Stop the cause, stop the diarrhea.

----------


## nell67

> Nell he ate it right after he dug it up .


I have done that as well,he could have gotten a bacteria from the soil,or just not tolerate unprocessed ginseng well,I usually chew on the first piece I dig when hunting,unless it is a fairly large piece,and have been digging it since I was  5.

----------


## HOP

> The most important thing about stopping diarrhea is trying to identify what is causing you to have it, then you can find a remedy that will most effectively stop it.  Taking all the remedies in the world won't help if you are continuing to drink contaminated water, or are intolerant of inulin ;the starch found in jerusalem artichoke tubers, and continue to eat them anyway.  Stop the cause, stop the diarrhea.


I agree the body is trying to expell some thing ( maybe harmful) and if you take something to slow down your intestinal tract it will just stay with you longer.

----------


## Rick

WE - Sir, you challenge my veracity? I'm, well, heartbroken. Thoroughly depressed that you would insinuate, nay, accuse me of google mongering information. As it turns out, if you really must know my inner most secrets, I have used Stinging Nettle on one occasion that was less than enjoyable. A summer time bout of hot weather, too much water and not enough food. The age old summer time sh**s. There! Now the world knows about my "problem". Are you happy?

As for the rest I posted, I'll have you know I did NOT google them. They came out of my Medicinal Plants Pocket Guide. Okay, okay, Google, Pocket Guide. Tomato. Tomahto. You win.

I'm with you, Crash. Immodium is in my pack, too.

----------


## wareagle69

i was not throwing down the guantlet dear sir just casually inquring inf you had used those methods which i had deduced you has not because most would have said that such and such works well for me. i am just trying to keep it real here twink books say allot of things but so does bear if we are to share things here there is liable to be some city folk parafish comes to mind that i do not want running out and trying things w/o someone saying yes this has worked for me not just doing what a book has said cuz ifn i could do that then why need a professor at a college why not just read the book and get my diploma?

----------


## wildWoman

> i was not throwing down the guantlet dear sir just casually inquring inf you had used those methods which i had deduced you has not because most would have said that such and such works well for me. i am just trying to keep it real here twink books say allot of things but so does bear if we are to share things here there is liable to be some city folk parafish comes to mind that i do not want running out and trying things w/o someone saying yes this has worked for me not just doing what a book has said cuz ifn i could do that then why need a professor at a college why not just read the book and get my diploma?


Good point, I was just going to ask what sort of herbal remedies that people post they have actually tried themselves. I think there's a lot of book knowledge floating around and normally what you do when you get sick is not go out an scrape off some bark here and there to test if that actually works, you pop a pill instead. At least that used to be what I did. I only started experimenting with herbal remedies out here. We try to nip every little sign of physical un-wellbeing (mental is another issue  :Wink: ) in the bud, and the meds we have on hand are very limited.
So I found a lot of stuff that grows around here works really well. What I did for cross-referencing remedies is, I always check in all of my herb books (a whopping 5 of them, I think). The stuff that shows up in every one as a remedy against something is what I test first and then go from there. i also use stuff on the dogs, but you have to be careful because of course other animals have different body chemistry. For example, never give willow bark (or aspirin) to a cat. But it's safe for dogs (the bark is).
I'd really encourage people to try stuff, after researching what works and what the side effects are and how it couteracts other meds you might be taking. Also be aware that you can be allergic to herbs, also your pets.

Anyway, for anyone with back pain, here's an awesome tea recipe that works great for us (if you don't have lousewort, see if there's another musco-skeletal relaxing herb in you area, otherwise, just omit):
1 tsp willow bark
1 tsp highbush cranberry bark
1/2 tsp yarrow
1 1/2 tsp wooly lousewort or try another plant of the Pedicularis species
Steep in a large coffe mug for about 10-15 minutes. Relaxes muscles, relieves pain and revvs up your circulation. Bit like coming out of a hot bath or sauna.

----------


## wareagle69

see thats what i am talking about actual experience this is how we all get better physically and skills set

----------


## Rick

I am NOT going to stand out in the cold just to get the runs so I can test Cattail root. Nope, ain't gonna happen. Sorry.

----------


## HOP

Home medical remedies be danged and someone use some bush craft skills and cut a plug for this thread.

----------


## Ole WV Coot

Diarrhea is HEREDITARY, yep it sure is. You can get all your causes and cures and forget them. It is a proven fact: DIARRHEA IS HEREDITARY, CAUSE IT COMES THRU YOUR JEANS and that's a fact, with my hand in the air.

----------


## crashdive123

Now that there is funny, I don't care who you are.

----------


## nell67

That is hilarious Coot!

----------


## trax

So Pop, are you saying it _runs_ in the family?

----------


## crashdive123

Hey, good question for a little squirt.

----------


## nell67

Crash,just what are you calling Trax ???

----------


## crashdive123

Just an endearing term used when referring to the young son of a distinguished gentleman.

----------


## nell67

Good answer,specially since it could be misconstured that you just called him something else  :EEK!:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## crashdive123

I am shocked, shocked I tell ya that any of the intelligent, kind caring individuals of this forum would construe any nefarious implications in my innocent, yet witty compliment.  I mean, the people that I have come to know on Doom & Gloom Survival Forums…….oh wait…..where am I?

----------


## trax

Hey ....he called me young and Pop distinguished, he can get away with all kinds of sh*t after that :Big Grin:

----------


## Rick

Crap! I think the whole thread stinks. Perhaps some effort is needed to restrain yourself. Otherwise you might find you have to wipe the slate clean.

----------


## crashdive123

Careful with that kind of talk.  You may cause people to trot on out of hear.

----------


## Rick

We should probably just flush this whole thread.

----------


## canid

after once having suffered two weeks of giardia, and a subsequent couple months of inability to tolerate raw veggies, what saved my 6 was powerade. having knowledge of herbal or other natural anti-diarrheal medicine would put my mind at ease, so thank you guys for sharing.

----------


## crashdive123

Sarge - Move to Survival Food

----------


## S.E.R.E Guy

A sure fire way is to take black charcoal and crush it up and add water, but be careful because white ash has the opposite effect, but black charcoal has always worked for me and the other guys I know

----------


## Gray Wolf

I completely agree with using the black charcoal treatment.

----------


## tsitenha

If you injest enough of that crushed charcoal and after it does the work it could be recycled also? like "briquettes" for the evening fire.

Now that "baaaaad"

----------


## crashdive123

> If you injest enough of that crushed charcoal and after it does the work it could be recycled also? like "briquettes" for the evening fire.
> 
> Now that "baaaaad"


Ought to keep the skeeters away. :Big Grin:

----------


## MCBushbaby

Apparently a bit of wood ash works too, though I'll pass.

----------


## nell67

> Sarge - Move to Survival Food


Crash,I can't believe you told Sarge to move this thread to survival food... :EEK!:  :Big Grin:

----------


## tsitenha

Nell your to right, keep it away from the food............

----------


## crashdive123

> Crash,I can't believe you told Sarge to move this thread to survival food...


Well, in my defense, if you read the first post, you may agree with moving it to survival food as well.  What I did not however take into account is any time we start talking about a subject like this, the poo can really fly. :Big Grin:

----------


## nell67

> Well, in my defense, if you read the first post, you may agree with moving it to survival food as well. What I did not however take into account is any time we start talking about a subject like this, the poo can really fly.


I did go back and read it before making my post,but I can not get past that title,just kinda makes me want to go BLEH!!!! :Big Grin:

----------


## crashdive123

We have had several posts about eating.......nevermind.

----------


## nell67

I know,I've been around for a LONG time,remember? :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: BLEH!!!!!!! :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Trabitha

> Read today, that you can peel off some oak bark, pulverize some of it, leave some big chunks, add water and boil for 15 minutes.
> 
> Drink like tea and it will take away your diahrea and also is good for mouth sores.
> 
> May need to try this, well, I really don't want to have to..............


I heard of the same thing but with elm (I use mint...tastes better.).  Just remember that one dose doesn't do ya.  You really have to drink your "tea" at least 2 times a day...sometimes 3, for it to work.  Obviously you can stop when...well...you stop.  :Tongue Smilie:

----------

